# Scheppach DecoFlex Scroll Saw



## ibcallus (17 Mar 2010)

Hi All, could some one give me some info about the above scroll saw please, I have a Fern FFZ 400N at the moment and i am having trouble inserting blades with pins so i started looking round and came up with this saw, any advice would be great, below is the site that is selling it
http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Sch ... o_402.html

brian


----------



## gasmansteve (17 Mar 2010)

Hi Brian
I have this saw (my first `useable`scrollsaw) and very happy with it. I did buy a B&Q Macallister one first but the minute I switched it on it danced around the bench and nearly walked back to the store on its own. I then bought the Scheppach and have had a very enjoyable time with it and its not even bolted to the bench. People speak highly of the SIP and the Axminster saws but never tried either of them. Any other info you would like?
Regards
Steve


----------



## ibcallus (18 Mar 2010)

Hi Steve,
after reading your reply i think you have convinced me that this saw is the one for me, just wrestling with the thought of if i will make full use of it i want to start making toys and puzzles do you do these sort of jobs with it, any info would be very welcome,
thanks
Brian


----------



## ibcallus (18 Mar 2010)

Hi All 
i know it has to have been asked before but i have looked and cannot find the answer can you tell me please,

brian


----------



## gasmansteve (18 Mar 2010)

Hi Brian
I`ve just made a wooden clock using this saw if you`d like to see my recent post. It is a bit fiddly posting pics on the forum and I keep forgetting and having to go back to the `How to` in the wood turning section https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=29582. I use Flickr and the guy at the bottom gives info how to use that. Its a pity we can`t just attach a pic to a post but I`m told that might be available in the future.
Steve


----------



## jadboog (19 Mar 2010)

Does the flexible shaft come in handy?


----------



## ibcallus (19 Mar 2010)

Hi Steve, i have looked at your clock and it looks brilliant, how long would it take for a novice to make that and hope to make it look like yours, also thanks for pointing me to *the how to page *for pics, also nearly making my mind up to get the saw i just need a push,

Brian


----------



## big soft moose (19 Mar 2010)

I had a scheppach for many years - until i eventually killed it trying to use it to cut turning blanks round while my bandsaw was u/s - and it was a good saw easily capable of all the usual scroll saw applications.

(probably better than the more expensive record i have now)

one point would highlight though is that the blade that comes with it is rubbish - gert some decent blades like those from flying dutchman and it will give you many years of happy service

in answer to the other question - i never used the flexible shaft on mine as i prefered to use my dremel


----------



## gasmansteve (19 Mar 2010)

jadboog":xfz2vkpp said:


> Does the flexible shaft come in handy?



Never used it but it seems to work ok. I think its meant to be used to create a hole in the ply for the scroll blade but my bench drill does that.
Steve


----------



## ibcallus (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks big soft mouse and Steve and jadboog ,
for your kind advice thats the kind of push i like very convincing so now i've got to go and get it ordered thanks again i'll let you see the results when i sort the pic loading puzzle out, see you soon guys very much appreciated,

Brian


----------



## nosmas59 (20 Mar 2010)

i to ordered the scheppach and it came last week i've never done scroll saw before so am a complete novice but i searched the internet and forums and came up with this saw as the best i could afford i got to make some kind of bench to bolt it to now i would like a foot pedal switch for it but i gave up on that idea after trolling the web and forums if i lived in usa no problem the only other thing i would have liked is the light to stay on when you stop the machine but i'm thinking of buying a magnfier with a light to work seperate from the saw


----------



## brian corless (6 Feb 2012)

Hi Gangs thank you very much for your advise sorry i have not answered your replys my e-mail was lost some how but not to worry,


----------



## artanddecco (6 Feb 2012)

I decided to go for the 405 myself which does not come with flexible device. Its over twice the price, but feel it was well worth it. Am wary of machines that do everything (ie flexible shaft) as often they can be finicky and do nothing really well. The device to adjust the cutting angle is well designed on the 405, and its heavier, have had no experience on the 402, but my gut feeling was that the 405 was worth the extra. Likewise I do not have it bolted down, and there is little vibration. 
John


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Feb 2012)

Hi Brian. I would have gone for the 405, the one without the flexi shaft, I think this is just a gimmick. The 405 is the same saw as the SIP one but in different colours. Of all the saws made in the far east this is probably one of the better ones, as one of the guys said, throw the blades that come with it and get some real proper blades from Mikes workshop.


----------



## Crowman (29 Feb 2012)

Hi all. I'm just getting started in this scroll saw business and the Sheppach 405 has caught my attention and seems like a good place to start. I noticed one of the above posts said that the Sheppach 405 was made in the far east. I thought they were made in Germany, which was one of the reasons it attracted my attention. Can anyone advise me on this matter. I was thinking of getting an Excalibur EX21 but a lot of folks say they have had problems with it. Maybe the quality control in Taiwan where they are made. I don't really care where they are made as long as they do the job properly. And the Ex21 is twice the price of the Sheppach. Is it twice as good? Any help would be gratefully accepted. I don't want to rush in and make a wrong choice.

Thanks


----------



## Blister (29 Feb 2012)

Crowman":35j39vzy said:


> Hi all. I'm just getting started in this scroll saw business and the Sheppach 405 has caught my attention and seems like a good place to start. I noticed one of the above posts said that the Sheppach 405 was made in the far east. I thought they were made in Germany, which was one of the reasons it attracted my attention. Can anyone advise me on this matter. I was thinking of getting an Excalibur EX21 but a lot of folks say they have had problems with it. Maybe the quality control in Taiwan where they are made. I don't really care where they are made as long as they do the job properly. And the Ex21 is twice the price of the Sheppach. Is it twice as good? Any help would be gratefully accepted. I don't want to rush in and make a wrong choice.
> 
> Thanks




How about a Hegner 

Proper job :wink:


----------



## Crowman (1 Mar 2012)

Thanks Blister, but the Hegner stuff is a bit more pricey than I wanted at the moment.


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2012)

> I was thinking of getting an Excalibur EX21



http://www.axminster.co.uk/excalibur-ex ... rod816151/

£565

Hegner

http://www.hegner.co.uk/Hegner_Multicut_1

from £375 

looks cheaper :wink:


----------



## Gill (1 Mar 2012)

Somebody is being mischievous!

 

If I was comparing Excalibur saws with Hegners, I'd be thinking of the Hegner Multicut 2SV which is £745.

That said, the Hegner Multicut 1 is a smashing machine which is aimed at new scrollers who are looking for a quality saw. When you think that an AWFS18 costs £385 (admittedly, it is aimed at those who are considering a Multicut 2SV) the Multicut 1 looks competitive at £375. The Multicut 1 that I bought many years ago doesn't have a tension release lever, which is a definite handicap nowadays, but the picture of modern models seems to have some sort of lever on the tensioning knob at the back of the arms. Perhaps the design has been improved.

When you think that a lot of newcomers are looking at paying in the region of £200 for an introductory saw nowadays, the Hegner Multicut 1 looks reasonably priced. After all, the quality of its engineering has been proven over decades and it will probably outlast modern Chiwanasian saws by several years. Moreover, Hegners tend to hold their value better than their competitors so a decent proportion of the intitial outlay can be recouped on eBay when the time comes to part with it. If I was starting out scrolling now, I'd do all I could to raise the funds for a single-speed Hegner Multicut 1.


----------



## Crowman (1 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the advice folks. I did post this elsewhere on this site because I thought this might be an old thread. So now I have loads of info. Yeah. I had thought the Sheppach might be the one but now I will look at the Hegner Multicut1 you recommend Gill. More options have to be better!

Thanks again for the fast response and advice

Jim


----------



## Blister (1 Mar 2012)

> Somebody is being mischievous!



Who's that then :duno: :mrgreen:


----------



## brian corless (7 Mar 2012)

Hi Gang, 
I bought the the above scrollsaw and i have found it very good but saying that i have not tried any other one but the price was right so after using it since 2010 when i first asked for help it as done brill. for me,

See you again soon,

Brian.


----------



## Blister (7 Mar 2012)

Brian

I love your toys 

Very well done =D>


----------



## doddy555 (7 Mar 2012)

love your toys


----------



## brian corless (7 Mar 2012)

Hi Doddy555 & Blister,
Thanks for your comments and interest, all I can say is love youuuuuuuuuuu, they are money boxs that I googled for on the net and came up meisel hope you find it, the dog is my son's, 

Brian


----------

